# Ch20 S fuel problem fixed



## Gary Alford (Jun 18, 2010)

New valve cover type fuel pump fixed problem finally we think. Even though every time we checked it it would pump fuel. Finally putting a clear piece of plastic tubing between fuel pump and carb showed a lot of air bubbles when motor would sputter out. Also I was told this was a pulse operated pump which it is not it is mechanical operated by the rocker arm.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Another happy ending also sharing good info.


----------

